
Apple's Foundation DB has a “web scale” flag and mentions MongoDB - KirinDave
https://twitter.com/sandofsky/status/988111356397346816?s=19
======
gnat
reference is to:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2F-DItXtZs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2F-DItXtZs)

